# 2 Ebenen verschmelzen



## Blackylein (14. April 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich hab mir hier in dem Forum mal so ein Tutorial durchgelesen. Da steht, dass man zwei Ebenen mit einander verschmelzen soll. Aber wie macht man das. Ich hab mich durchs Menü geklickt und nix gefunden. In dem Tutorial steht leider auch nix.

 MFG


----------



## Frapet (14. April 2005)

strg-e ist der Shortcut


----------



## Blackylein (14. April 2005)

Ah ja wirklich, danke 

 ich hab von dem Shortcut schon gehört aber da hats nicht funktioniert, vielleicht weil die Ebene gerastert war?


----------



## Frapet (14. April 2005)

Ja genau, Ebenen vorher rasten.


----------

